# (I) Precipitação máxima em Dezembro de 2009



## Rog (28 Nov 2009 às 22:03)

Qual a precipitação máxima registada no mês de Dezembro de 2009, numa estação oficial em Portugal.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2009 às 22:46)

400,1 mm a 440 mm.


----------



## David sf (28 Nov 2009 às 23:25)

560,1 a 600 mm.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2009 às 00:08)

560,1mm a 600mm


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2009 às 00:29)

Penso que Dezembro vai ser chuvoso Por isso aposto no intervalo:*440,1mm a 480mm*


----------



## Aurélio (29 Nov 2009 às 09:25)

Bem grande entusiasmo ... eu voto entre 560 a 600 mm 
Depois digam ainda que sou pessimista


----------



## N_Fig (29 Nov 2009 às 12:05)

520mm a 560mm.


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2009 às 18:54)

360,1mm a 400mm


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2009 às 19:51)

Aqui vai: *560,1mm a 600mm*


----------



## |Ciclone| (29 Nov 2009 às 19:55)

480,1mm a 520mm


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2009 às 22:46)

240,1mm a 280mm


----------



## iceworld (29 Nov 2009 às 22:50)

400,1mm a 440mm.


----------



## vitamos (30 Nov 2009 às 10:13)

440 a 480... Porque sim...


----------



## Mjhb (30 Nov 2009 às 12:51)

MSantos disse:


> Penso que Dezembro vai ser chuvoso Por isso aposto no intervalo:*440,1mm a 480mm*



Diga-se já de partida que estamos de acordo, acho que Dezembro vai ser chuvoso, e vote 440.1mm a 480mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2009 às 14:07)

400 a 440 mm...pelo menos aqui!

se for mais chuvosos que este mês porque não? Já ultrapassei os 300 mm e quem sabe os 400 serão ultrapassados em Dezembro...mas vai ser difícil!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2009 às 15:47)

Eu votei superior a 600,1 mm. Porque tenho um feeling que vou ter esse valor.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Dez 2009 às 14:12)

Mais de 600mm tou a contar com Monchique e o caldeirão, pro litoral talvez 20mm


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2009 às 16:32)

*480,1mm a 520mm*

Vamos lá ver se é este mês que alguma EMA ultrapassa a barreira dos 500mm.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jan 2010 às 20:35)

A precipitação máxima foi de *613mm* em Montalegre.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2010 às 02:29)

N_Fig disse:


> A precipitação máxima foi de *613mm* em Montalegre.



Não estava à espera que fosse tanto.

De qualquer maneira, outro valor a reter é o acumulado no Areeiro: *1102.9 mm.*

Assim sendo os vencedores são:
*algarvio1980, Skizzo, trovoadas, Veterano*

Parabéns


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jan 2010 às 14:40)

AnDré disse:


> Não estava à espera que fosse tanto.
> 
> De qualquer maneira, outro valor a reter é o acumulado no Areeiro: *1102.9 mm.*
> 
> ...



Não me lembrei do Areeiro quando vim postar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2010 às 21:17)

Ganhei eu  Curioso ganhou 2 algarvios e 2 portuenses.


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2010 às 00:06)

AnDré disse:


> Não estava à espera que fosse tanto.
> 
> De qualquer maneira, outro valor a reter é o acumulado no Areeiro: *1102.9 mm.*
> 
> ...



Fiquei estupefacto quando vi esse valor.


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2010 às 00:07)

N_Fig disse:


> A precipitação máxima foi de *613mm* em Montalegre.



Montalegre é uma vila transmontana. Imagino os valores nas vertentes ocidentais do Gerês.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jan 2010 às 13:17)

frederico disse:


> Montalegre é uma vila transmontana. Imagino os valores nas vertentes ocidentais do Gerês.



Mas neste caso foi Montalegre a estação que acumulou mais precipitação. Nas vertentes ocidentais andou à volta dos 400mm, 500mm.


----------

